# Renault-Nissan Open Silicon Valley Research Office



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

As part of its drive to focus on sustainable technologies and new ideas, the Renault-Nissan Alliance is opening a research office, across the road from Google HQ in Silicon Valley, California.

In an official press release, the Renault-Nissan Alliance stated that the office will "build staff organically, to focus on specific projects and business developments as they emerge."

The office is part of the automaker's $5.4 billion commitment to sustainable transportation and will play an integral role in vehicle Information Technology research, including graphic user interface displays, in-car connectivity features already employed on the Nissan LEAF EV (shown above) as well as Smart Grid R&D.

Renault-Nissan CEO Carlos Ghosn, during a speech at the Stanford Institute for Economic Policy Research (SIEPR), said that "the [Renault-Nissan] Alliance is at the vanguard of the auto industry's shift to sustainable transportation. Having a greater footprint in one of the world's headquarters for clean tech research will extend our lead further."

More: *Renault-Nissan Open Silicon Valley Research Office* on AutoGuide.com


----------

